# 12 Cockatiels = 12 Photos



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ella









Tosca









Larry









Charlie









Theo









Emmit









Shiro









Mali









Tilly









Leo









Freddy









Jasper


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh probably bad to have favourites. but.... Charlie is so big and cute and reminds me of my Dude. so he's my fave !

All nice pretty cute birds though!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

They are all beautiful birds, how are they all getting on in there new cage?

Jenny


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

12 cuties  Looks like they love their new cage now  How long did it take them? Spike took over two weeks to get use to his


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

They are all beuties  I still think Leo looks like a Leona.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Leo is a female, had her DNA sexed - I just can't be bothered changing her name since that's what she's used to being called haha. I can call her Leona, but just Leo for short though. 

Thanks for all the lovely comments.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> 12 cuties  Looks like they love their new cage now  How long did it take them? Spike took over two weeks to get use to his


Sorry forgot to quote this and just realized, so it's a late reply.

It took them about a week, maybe a week and a half, not long at all though, once they get used to where everything is in the cage like dishes (which took them a bit to realize where each one was), perches, toys etc they were okay. 

But.. I think it's too small now, having 13 in there, so I'm getting a new cage for the female 'tiels and the male 'tiels will stay in the cage they're all in at the moment.


----------



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

I luvvvv shirooo


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

All are looking great! As always!


----------

